# scottsdale camelback resort



## onitsud (Jan 22, 2014)

D unit 1200 sq feet  dates available

feb 14-feb 21        $700
feb 21- feb 28       $700
feb   28 - mar 7     $700


----------



## funtime (Jan 23, 2014)

Is this a 2BR2BA unit?


----------



## onitsud (Jan 23, 2014)

*2br2bath*

Yes sorry to all. The units for rent are all 2br2back max occupancy of 6


----------



## onitsud (Jan 28, 2014)

*still available*

weeks are still available


----------



## onitsud (Feb 6, 2014)

*feb 28- mar 7 still availabe*

great unit with view of camelback mountain and many  spring training games to see all week long  just a few miles from the resort.  the other weeks are no longer available.


----------



## onitsud (Feb 15, 2014)

*no longer*

available no longer available


----------

